
Uber says woman with spine fractured signed away her right to a jury trial - harambae
https://www.inquirer.com/news/uber-arbitration-lawsuit-clause-terms-philadelphia-injury-20200127.html
======
nkrisc
> In a 19-page opinion this month, Philadelphia Common Pleas Judge Abbe F.
> Fletman sided with Kemenosh, determining that because the app makes it
> possible to register for Uber’s services without clicking on a hyperlink to
> review the company’s terms of service, “the registration process did not
> properly communicate an offer to arbitrate under Pennsylvania law.”

> Had Kemenosh been required to click a link, check a box confirming she read
> and agreed to Uber’s terms and conditions, or received email notice of the
> company’s policies, Uber’s arbitration-only rule would perhaps be valid, the
> judge wrote.

This is a key bit in the ruling. I wonder how many checkboxes are getting
added to websites and apps this week?

